# Something went wrong



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Racking or unracking went bad 

Ouch.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Reminds me of this unfortunate incident. I spent a couple of weeks in Elkin, NC shortly after this happened when I picked up my first airplane. Got to know some of the nicest people I ever met there.

This is worth watching all the way through.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

3 people standing in front of a bucket and all of them have their face shields up smh. I hope they came out fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ctsparky93 said:


> 3 people standing in front of a bucket and all of them have their face shields up smh. I hope they came out fine.


What is the point in having them if the shields are up? You need to be smarter than that.

I also pray that nobody was seriously injured.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The arc started then faded milliseconds before it went terminal. Just long enough to realize that you've gone a f***ed up.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

flyboy said:


> Reminds me of this unfortunate incident. I spent a couple of weeks in Elkin, NC shortly after this happened when I picked up my first airplane. Got to know some of the nicest people I ever met there.
> 
> This is worth watching all the way through.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hfnEuRA7-vo


I like that video. No hype, just straight forward information.

Will have to get the trainee to watch it.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

another good one is "DONNIE"S STORY" very graphic. but it drives the point home. work safe!:sad::sad::sad:


----------

